# Mot de passe; barre d'espace



## sandyloulou (13 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, sur mon ancien Mac de 2010; je pouvais mettre la barre d'espace comme mot de passe; on peut le faire aussi avec le mac book pro retina 15 pouces? si oui comment svp car je n y arrive pas  Merci!! Bon week end!!


----------



## gmaa (13 Septembre 2014)

On peut considérer aussi qu'une faille de sécurité a été corrigée...


----------



## Sly54 (13 Septembre 2014)

Sûr qu'un mot de passe avec 1 seul caractère, ça n'est pas très _secure_
Je ne sais pas si Apple impose un nb minimum de caractères dans les mots de passe des sessions ?


----------



## sandyloulou (13 Septembre 2014)

ces réponses ne répondent pas tt à fait à ma demande; qqun sait si on peut mettre la barre d espace en mot de passe comme sur les anciens mac book pro de 2010??? merci!!!


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2014)

ce n'est sans doute pas une affaire de materiel mais d'OS
il est probable qu'Apple sur les derniers OS interdise ce choix mot de passe " signe espace",  car d'une idiotie énorme, un des pires mots de passe


----------

